# Automatische Weiterleitung



## CrazyFreddy (22. Mai 2003)

Hey Leute, hab etwas gesucht..nur noch keine Frage wie meine gefunden.


Ich suche einen Code der bei Tunnel Seiten zB eingesetzt werden.

Sprich: "Hallo, sie besuchen die Seite XY", der User ließt den Schriftzug und wird automatisch weitergeleitet zur eigentlichen Seite.

Frage, wie ist das realisierbar ?
Oder gar so schnell das es nicht auffällt ?

Ein kleines Java Script oder sonstwas müsste es doch geben oder ? 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, vielen Dank !

Fred


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (22. Mai 2003)

so einfach, dass es net auffällt  

<meta http-equiv="Refresh" content="1; URL=umleitungsziel.html">


Dunsti


----------



## CrazyFreddy (22. Mai 2003)

Funzt wunderbar !!

Vielen DANK !


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Mai 2003)

Oder mit einstellbarer Wartezeit und Text zum Anzeigen 


```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function weghier()
{
 self.location = "http://www.tutorials.de";
}
var sec = 5; //Wartezeit in Sekunden
window.setTimeout("weghier()",sec*100);
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
Hallo, sie besuchen die Seite XY
</body>
</html>
```


ciao


----------

